# Anyone any experience of ICSI at RVH?



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi - I was just wondering if anyone has had ICSI treatment recently at the RVH Belfast and how long does it usually take from getting to the top of the waiting list and actually getting the treatment? I'm apparently at the top of the ICSI waiting list and am due to be reactivated on the list in the next couple of weeks (I was at the top of the list in July 2010 but asked to be suspended for medical reasons and have recently asked to be reactivated). I was advised that once I'm reactivated I should get a letter of offer of treatment. I was just wondering how long this all takes. The RVH told me they are now putting everyone on the pill (although I have no idea why) before treatment so presumably this takes some time to work before you actually get to the treatment stage? any info would be greatly appreciated. The RVH do not seem to be very forthcoming with info.


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Rosecat, 

I got my letter to tell me I was at the top of the waiting list at the end of December. I got my blood test done in January and started the pill in February. I got onto my third packet of pill. Egg collection and transfer was at the beginning of May. You go on the pill to reduce the activity of your ovaries and allow the hospital to give you a schedule which suits them rather than them waiting for your period to start.

Best of luck. They now do egg collection
on a Tuesday night so it might be even quicker.


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi catherine - thanks for getting back to me and letting me know. It seems like a v lengthy and prolonged period of time with the RVH. I don't like the sound of going on the pill to accommodate the RVH's schedule. What was your experience of the RVH? I've heard so many bad stories about them that I feel very negative and apprehensive about the whole thing.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Rosecat

I got to the top of the list an received my letter of offer middle of May 12 - you have to ring the clinic to accept which i did and then they scheduled me and DH in for screening tests - we went then last week - the letter of offer said i was to start the pill as soon as AF arrived i was just over mine and got to start straight away instead of waiting another month - when i went for my screening tests they told me id probably be on my third strip of the pill as the next stage of treatment now is looking like end of July but have heard from others now they are into Aug - so AFM i am 19days on the pill and i am currently waiting for the next stage!

It really is a waiting game at every stage 

Good luck with ur tx 

Magicbaby x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Magicbaby - it really does seem like a waiting game. Does everyone have to go on the pill? What is it for? I had one cycle of ICSI treatment at GCRM in Glasgow in Oct/Nov 2010 and never had to take the pill. What has your experience with the RFC been like so far?


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Rosecat,

My experience of RFU was fair. We were just another couple on the NHS conveyor belt. Our consultant was very pleasant. I think our next time will def be with GCRM. What was your experience like? The satellite clinic sold it to me over Origin. Hoping to get back on the roller coaster before the end of the year.

The most frustrating thing about the Royal was the waiting game. 

Cx


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Catherine - Thanks for replying. GCRM were brilliant. I can't praise the staff highly enough. Nothing was too much trouble. They were very efficient and professional - and v kind and friendly which makes all the difference. We had ICSI treatment there and very luckily we were sucessful. We now have a 10 month old son who is absolutely brilliant. Even if we had not been successful I still could not praise the staff highly enough. When we attended there was no satellite clinic in Belfast so I am glad to hear that that has actually happened - when we were going through our tx I just went to my GP to get bloods done which I sent to GCRM for results and got a couple of scans done at the RVH at our own cost. I would def recommend GCRM and would definitely go back to have tx with them.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning Rosecat

Im not sure if everyone has to go on the pill or not altho i have heard of others on ff saying that they like to get u on the bcp so u are ready for when they call the next batch of ppl?? cud be wrong in what im saying here   

My experience with them so far has not been great i have to say - was first referred 2010 told to lose weight and get back to them march 11 when they called me again (which i never heard from them) me being me   didnt contact them as i didnt have the knowledge from ppl on this site that i do now (thanks ff) i waited almost another year before i made contact and low and behold they had lost me in the system somewhere and were NEVER going to call me - good job i got in contact just wish it had been sooner  
So i then had to go in March 12 there and was told i would only be put on the list from then and the waiting list would be the same as everyone else 12 months approx i left the clinic fuming came home put pen to paper and sent a letter of complaint heard nothing done this again and low and behold they put there hands up adminted they were in the wrong as i should have hit the top of the list March 12 so they reduced my waiting and said i would get an offer June time - my offer came middle of May  

Wot i had said to them in my letter i had kept my end of the bargin by losing weight even more than wot they asked and they had just erased me from the system  

Since then i have been for screening test last week only to get a phone to say they had mixed me up somehow and needed me back to repeat the tests yesterday   really having the time of it there but i hope everything from here on in runs smoothly and we get r BFP    

The nurses are very nice tho at every app ive been too i just have a problem with them processing paperwork it seems esp mine   - have to laugh or id get stressed about it so easily and i dont need that its stressful enuf 

Hope i havent scared u too much im sure i am only one in hundreds this has happened too

I have heard such great reports of gcrm i pray that we wont need them    but if we did in the future i would consider going there i think

Sorry for the long winded reply  

Magicbaby x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi magicbaby - Thanks for getting back to me. By the sounds of things your experience at the RVH sounds very typical although it is completely ridiculous that they erased you from their system and have now mixed up your screening tests. I have only had limited dealings with them so far back in 2010 and I wasn't too impressed with them. The admin staff kept losing things and getting mixed up although I have to say any of the nursing staff I met were very good. My dh had his testicular biopsy done with Dr Agbaje and he couldn't have been nicer. The only consultant we have met so far is Dr Traub and he although he is obviously very good at what he does he just left us feeling utterly depressed after every meeting. I hope your tx at the RVH is successful and that you don't have to use GCRM but I have to say GCRM are excellent. Have you any idea when your EC will be? Does your dh have to get sperm retrieved on the day of your EC? Just wondering what way they do it in the RVH. When I went to GCRM I wasn't put on the pill at any stage and I was hoping that I wouldn't have to be.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Rosecat

We havent been told when exactly things will happen next  just that i will most likely be on my third strip of the bcp when im called back for to start injections provided bcp has worked  whatever that means will be scanned they said - so this should be July more so the end i reckon so i assume EC will be Aug depending how early they call me in July  I havent met any of them dr just dr mcmanus.

as for dh im not sure *when* his part will be in the whole process  only *wot* it will be 

Magicbaby x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Magicbaby - I really hope it works for you. Hopefully it'll fly in quick enough until August esp if this good weather keeps up. It really is a nerve wracking process isn't it? Although it is totally worth it.


----------



## Hopeful32 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi all, 

The stories from RFC don't sound very promising but I guess thats because it's on the NHS.

Currently on list for ICSI at RGC / Royal after unsuccessful cycle at Origin, looking into GCRM sounds like a very positive experience by Rosecat. I think the patient care is the most important thing and although the nurses at Origin were very nice when going through the cycle the after care was terrible.


----------



## ember (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi ladies I have already started ICSI treatment at RFC, to be honest i have had a really good experience so far, i have found the doctors and nurses really helpful.  Me and dh were on waiting list about 13 months before we reached the top, I got my letter on 18th april to ring the hospital and confirm i still wished to procede with treatment
and my treatment plan started on 30th may.
Yes the hospital do wish you to start taking the pill, i agree it's to try and control your cycle, but tbh when you think of it they have sooo many ladies waiting or already started treatment 
and they need some control.  As for me, i couldn't take the pill as the one they wanted to put me on is not suitable for those ladies who suffer from migraines, my doc wouldn't prescribe it so the nurse at the royal said no probs at all, so they just worked with my cycle and I contacted them on day one of AF. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Ember - thanks for replying. I'm really reassured to hear from someone who has had/is having a positive experience at the RFC. What stage are you at now? Have you had a planning appointment or are you past that stage now? Do you know when you will be having your EC? Igot my offer of tx on 16th June and started the pill just last Thurs on day 1 of my AF. Me and DH already had our screening bloods done so I'm not sure what happens next. Maybe a planning appointment? Do you know when you get your drugs/meds? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## ember (Jun 20, 2010)

No worries rosecat, thank goodness for this site it has been a huge help to me !!

We went for our screening bloods and then we got a letter about 2 weeks after with our appointment to see the nurse to show us how nasal spray & injections work and to go and pick up our drugs, it really goes quickly once they have done your bloods.  They also send you your schedule out in the post as well to show you what drugs you have to take on which day, your scan dates will also be marked on it as well.  
Our first appointment was 30th may and that was day one of the treatment, I had to take my first shot of nasal spray at the hospital.  15 days of the suprecur nasal spray 4 times per day and then on day 16 continue with spray but then doing your injection also.  I had my first scan last tuesday (didn't go as well as I had hoped, only 4 follicles which are quite small) 2nd scan now on tuesday, hopefully if there has been an improvement egg collection is scheduled for Thursday.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Ember hope u dont mind me asking but what all happened at your planning appointment? an is this when u get ur drugs etc? im clueless with all this and scared of whats ahead  

My bloods were taken a while ago and im currently on the BCP so im not finding this quick at all at the moment im watching the post like a hawk   waiting to see my schedule come but its taking so long!!! 

Magicbaby x


----------



## ember (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi magic baby, quick was probably the wrong word, as i'm sure you know yourself the whole fertitility treatment saga is anything but quick , we had been ttc for over 4 years, after 1 year referred to royal, long story short 4 years ttc 1 operation in the royal and then on the waiting list for ICSI around 13months, we finally got our letter to give the go ahead on the 18th April, after that it was about 2 weeks and we had to go for blood screening, in between times we got our pack with our treatment schedule and explaining the treatment.  You will also get like a prescription to take up to the pharmacy in the royal on the day of your appointment to pick up your drugs before you go round to the rfc, then the nurse will go through all the schedule and drugs, that final appointment we were in with the nurse around an hour, they go into full detail of whats about to begin, and also they are very thorough in explaining your medication and how it will make you feel ...which is .
From day 1 of your treatment it's full steam ahead then, hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks ember thats helped loads  
im already   and thats only on the bcp   goodness no's how the DH will put up with me when the injections start  

im just unsure really of what ahead an asking ppl on here so many questions! If the schedule wud come through then at least i cud no when everything will roughly happen but at the mo im in limbo 

Good luck with ur tx  

Magic x


----------



## ember (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks magicbaby, i know exactly how you feel, you just want to get the whole thing started, our patience really is pushed to the limit with this whole process.
This site is really really helpful, so good to talk to people who really understand what your going through and how you are feeling.  
When you do get to start your treatment, i'd really recommend joining the wee cycle buddy thread for your month, I have found it really helpful, you get great tips and its so good to see what actually happens in the words of ladies instead of doc talk.  Its also reassuring to know what your feeling is normal when you are taking your meds, side effects and so on, plus you get to have the occasional rant when its needed and no one will judge you for it   
Lots and lots of luck for your tx xx


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Ember - thanks so much for the info. I've been torturing MagicBaby with questions and now I'm torturing you! It's reassuring to know that you are having a good experience with the RFC. For some reason I've just been feeling really negative about the whole thing - not sure why. I'm sorry your scan did not go as well as you hoped. Hope the next one will be better for you. Did they increase the level of your stimms? Is it menopur you are stimming with? That's what I stimmed with when I had my tx at GCRM. I don't know if the RFC use the same or not. Really hope your EC goes well on Thursday. Fingers crossed! Thanks again for the info. Keep me posted about how you get on. Good luck!

Hi Magicbaby - I really hope you get your appointment through soon. I think it's easier to deal with all the waiting when you at least have some dates to work with rather than hanging in limbo. I don't mind waiting as long as I have an idea of dates and can organise round them. I'll have you tortured before this is all over! Sorry in advance. Can't believe it is almost Monday again. Time flies - except when you're waiting for the RFC to contact you!


----------

